# May 2014 Tractor of the Month!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Check out this months tractor winner by CaseSC611B! Simply stunning restoration on this one! http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/casesc611b-1320.html


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You did a nice job there CaseSC611B! congrats!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

About all I can say is WOW ! What great looking old iron. Congrats CaseSC611B !!!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

VERY NICE CASE!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that should make just about anyone start drooling...nice..very nice.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

ftorleans1 said:


> VERY NICE CASE!!! Congratulations!


Ditto.......edro:


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful! You do great work!


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Thomas said:


> Now that should make just about anyone start drooling...nice..very nice.


Did I get any on the keyboard????


----------



## CaseSC611B (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks to all for the compliments. I do have to confess I did not do the restoration. I do believe I could perform such a restoration because I do full body-off restorations on old Corvettes. Therefore, I realize how much work is involved in such a restoration. So when I saw this tractor and its price, I could not pass it up. I was looking for a Case SC like my grandfather had in the 60's and this tractor was the best restored example I had ever seen. 

Enjoy life...

Gary


----------



## casenewb (Jul 31, 2014)

Just seen this thread.. Congrats on may tractor of the month and owning such a awsome looking tractor.. I may bug you from time to time for pics when I go to fix mine up..lol


----------



## CaseSC611B (Jan 20, 2014)

casenewb...thanks for the compliment. It is fun to just look at. I will be glad to send you pictures and info on anything if I can.


----------



## Littlenut (Aug 11, 2014)

Boy shes pretty & the color is something to catch the eye, I can't say shes prettier than some of the ladies but this is a stunning tractor good work.


----------

